# Do you carry anything around to protect yourself against haters?



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

I know women carry around pepper spray, but I'm a gay guy, I attract violence and I need something else that's going to protect me, something that causes a lot of pain so I can get away safely. Do you guys have any recommendations? I don't want to carry around a pocket-knife and accidentally kill somebody. But something to mess them up to a point where I can get away.

I'm a very awkward, nervous person but I become very angry when someone starts something but I'm too thin to get into a fight without probably ending up in a hospital lol. Last year I nearly got into it in a Lablaws line and in the summer at Wonderland and I probably would have died if the employee's didn't stop it, especially since I was outnumbered, but in the heat of the moment I don't think consciously and could end up getting really hurt.

Any recommendations on what I can use to protect myself and where I can order it online? Ty. Next time something happens I really want to be safe.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Use your legs and run away .


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

Grog said:


> Use your legs and run away .


Lol that doesn't work against huge men


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

taser maybe?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bummer it's saved my life a few times . 

Carry dog poo and when needed wipe it all over your self then no one will want to go near you ha ha ha 
Sounds dumb and is a joke but it may just work ha ha ha 

If you have a weapon of some sorts the chances of it being used on yourself is very high so I'd still suggest running like **** and screaming out fire ( that's what they teach in stead of help or rape as more people respond )


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

One time I painted my face up with a beard and mustache and I got to experience first hand some of the hate that is out there. A bunch of football guys were in the park and the level of hatred coming from the 'leader' shocked me. I hadn't done anything to anyone, just painted a beard on my face and this guy was practically foaming at the mouth and it really seemed like he wanted to hurt me and then I got in trouble from the police.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Learn how to make pepper spray .

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-Pepper-spray-at-home/

Don't bother with martial arts , it's obsolete . The world is too technologically advanced . Indiana Jones knew it . lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

AK-47. Only way to stay safe.


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

housebunny said:


> One time I painted my face up with a beard and mustache and I got to experience first hand some of the hate that is out there. A bunch of football guys were in the park and the level of hatred coming from the 'leader' shocked me. I hadn't done anything to anyone, just painted a beard on my face and this guy was practically foaming at the mouth and it really seemed like he wanted to hurt me and then I got in trouble from the police.


That is horrible and I can definitely relate.

It's sad we live in a messed up world. The subway is definitely the most dangerous place at night for a target as well. I stay away from the subway after 9PM lol. :yes


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Awkwardd said:


> The subway is definitely the most dangerous place at night for a target as well. I stay away from the subway after 9PM lol. :yes


I can imagine...the bus is bad enough where the driver can see people.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Either a collapsible baton or a huge flashlight.



> Lol that doesn't work against huge men


Also, take up running. If you can sprint for 20 seconds, you'll have outran 90% of those huge men.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Awkwardd said:


> I know women carry around pepper spray, but *I'm a gay guy*,


The other day, you had a vagina... You trolling?


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I bring a stun gun, pepper spray, knife and walking stick when I go hiking. Although it is more for the bears (never used anything just scared of bears). 


Running avoiding places where something bad is likely to happen, de-escalation skills are always your best choice. Doing anything physical could lead to getting hurt, sued, or jailed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I carry two large fists, two strong legs and a lot of anger in my heart. It does the job when needed.

But most of the time people will choose someone easier to harass.


----------



## Shade Snake (Jan 1, 2014)

Awkwardd said:


> I don't want to carry around a pocket-knife and accidentally kill somebody. But something to mess them up to a point where I can get away.


Ahh but it's when you about to kill someone that you can more easily intimidate someone. I either carry this:

http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1620-Scallion-Folding-SpeedSafe/dp/B0009VC9UY

or this:

http://www.knifecenter.com/item/BM51


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

itseasiertorun said:


> the other day, you had a vagina... You trolling?


lmfao are you talking about the heavy flow and wide-set vagina thread?

Lmfaoooo

that is a mean girls quote


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

hermito said:


> Either a collapsible baton or a huge flashlight.
> 
> Also, take up running. If you can sprint for 20 seconds, you'll have outran 90% of those huge men.


I'm not a runner and I don't want to run because I get very angry and refuse to. I'd rather fight back. Plus if you run away they're gonna continue to harass you and catch up to you sooner or later.



Ender said:


> I bring a stun gun, pepper spray, knife and walking stick when I go hiking. Although it is more for the bears (never used anything just scared of bears).
> 
> Running avoiding places where something bad is likely to happen, de-escalation skills are always your best choice. Doing anything physical could lead to getting hurt, sued, or jailed.


I'd rather be jailed then have someone kill me or seriously harm me.

But I love the idea of a stun gun....



Shade Snake said:


> Ahh but it's when you about to kill someone that you can more easily intimidate someone. I either carry this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1620-Scallion-Folding-SpeedSafe/dp/B0009VC9UY
> 
> ...


Yes, those are amazing. I thought about carrying a knife but I don't want to accidentally kill someone, but stab them in the knee or the arm if need be. But if you're caught up in a moment where you're angry, anything can happen, and then I could end up killing the dude so I don't know if it's the wisest idea. A stun gun sounds pretty legit.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Awkwardd said:


> I'm not a runner and I don't want to run because I get very angry and refuse to. I'd rather fight back. Plus if you run away they're gonna continue to harass you and catch up to you sooner or later.


And you think beating them up once, that wont aggravate the situation? They will simply back down? No, next time they'll meet you with a baseball bat or worse.

I'm all for self defense and protecting yourself when needed. Choosing to fight instead of running/diffusing the situation, that's just plain stupid.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes. 2 machine guns and a bazooka. :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

My genitals


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just have to carry my swag around then everyone backs off


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I don´t feel the need, but I would choose a knife
I am a good person but I wouldn´t mind killing someone


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't, but in general the neighborhood I live in is pretty safe.

I'd say carry a knife, or pepper spray.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Not at all. I wouldn't have much of a chance against anyone aiming to injure me, sadly. No phone, physically puny etc. I'd have to find a weapon or use my intuition to avoid a situation like that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My witty tongue and 20 years of intense King Fu training with the masters.

I actually do have a "rape whistle" that my sister gave me when I entered university. It is attached to a garland thingy along with a mini flashlight, intended to be worn whenever I am walking around campus late at night. I never use it though. Sort of forgot about it, and perhaps I secretly wouldn't mind if someone tried to hurt me. I deserve it.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Most useful self defense stuff is illegal here, so I carry a spyderco UKPK, which is designed to skirt around our restrictive knife laws.

If it's dark I usually carry a large flashlight with an assault crown.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I actually do have a "rape whistle" that my sister gave me when I entered university.


that must have been some akward moment


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ManuelVinn said:


> that must have been some akward moment


Not at all.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Sort of forgot about it, and perhaps *I secretly wouldn't mind if someone tried to hurt me. I deserve it.*


But you're so cute and nice. That's not healthy thinking :c


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

haters haha. I have spellz.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just fists.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I always carry my Kalashnikov - no one messes with BadGirl.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Moderate Krav Maga and (some) knife and boxing training...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Portable nuclear warhead

Like a 8055


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I carry a knife at all times.
Don't be scared to injure someone. If they're a threat to you, you have every right to protect yourself by any means necessary.

You could also carry a stun gun. That can work as a deterrent as well if you don't want to actually use it.

But if you really want protection, there's nothing like a small pistol. Nobody wants to get shot so you probably will never have to use it. If you're threatened, especially by a group, just revealing it should be enough to put those 'tough guys' in check. Just saying


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Moderate Krav Maga and (some) knife and boxing training...


Does it scare them like my Kalashnikov?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, in this backwards country of Canada, nearly all tools of self defense are illegal to carry. You're looking at jail time if you're walking around with a taser and blast a would be robber, or if you pepper spray a threatening random. The way to get around it is to carry a self defense item that doubles as a useful tool. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch to suggest a carpenter might carry around a hammer at times, even after he bashed somebody's head in with it, now would it?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I usually carry my diary around in my fanny pack so I can angrily write about the people that pick on me. *inhaler hit*


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

The last time I checked stun guns in most states were illegal to possess. You'd have to check up on that with your state. Carrying around a knife with the intent to use it on someone as self defense is risky business. Using any sort of weapon such as a knife, gun, or practically anything that has a potential to kill someone is considered deadly force and unless that person was trying to use the exact same deadly force on you (had a gun, knife, etc.) and you can PROVE IT in court, then good for you. Though most of the time it can't and will backlash and only land you with one or both of the these two outcomes: a) be sued a tremendous amount of money and/or b) go to prison for attempted murder, which obviously would be completely counter-productive and amplify your problem 100x more.

Your best bet is either pepper spray or your fists and feet. If you're that worried go ahead and join a martial arts/self-defense class. There are many around.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Kick them in the crotch and high tail it outta there.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

BadGirl said:


> Does it scare them like my Kalashnikov?


Haha, probably not. This knife is pretty tiny.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I use my emperor's staff, so much fun to hit with. I can also with a snap call my imperial army.



Persephone The Dread said:


> haters haha. I have spellz.


Dat magicka, what spellz?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

no people haven't picked on me since i was 15, cause i'm not puny anymore, but what about a hypodermic needle, take it out and say your gonna give em aids if they don't back off...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I put my key ring through my fingers and hold my keys in a fist in case I need to stab someone.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> My witty tongue and 20 years of intense King Fu training with the masters.
> 
> I actually do have a "rape whistle" that my sister gave me when I entered university. It is attached to a garland thingy along with a mini flashlight, intended to be worn whenever I am walking around campus late at night. I never use it though. Sort of forgot about it, and perhaps I secretly wouldn't mind if someone tried to hurt me. I deserve it.


If they tried I'd leave them bleeding.

---

Listen the only thing you can do is run. Don't try to stand and fight. Nothing is more dangerous than fighting someone who wants to harm you.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

That I can help you with... Harbor Freight sells a police strength 10% Capsaicin

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Pepper+spray

or Denise is right... But you can use 80 proof alcohol and Cayenne Pepper power to get the capsaicin , but it takes a little longer to evaporate and concentrate... But you get better yield, and the soak is quicker...
Keep the dark red liquid which takes over night, strain through coffee filter. Evaporate 50%, and your good to go.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, you could carry a cup of hot coffee with you but you might get in a lot of trouble if you throw it in someone's face. I'd do it if I had to though, consequences be damned. Might be a lot of trouble to always have hot coffee or tea in a styrofoam cup but it's also enjoyable.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Wonderland. It only helps my mind though.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i would recommend the pocket knife. a lot of the other stuff you need a permit to carry them around (depending where you live). i know if the blade is smaller than a certain length, you dont need a permit for it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ever since I got assaulted on a train platform I always make sure to at the very least have my house key (which is big and sharp) wedged in-between my fingers and aim right for the eyes.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I plan on buy a mace gun next week.


----------



## scaliesmark (May 9, 2012)

After I got mugged on my way to work last year l carry a box cutter with me any time I leave my house. And if I don't have that, anything nearby is good, or i'll rip an eye out;unfortunately I've had to almost do that twice just against family members violently attacking me.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you tried Dragon Glass? I hear it's effective against people, as well as white walkers.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I put my key ring through my fingers and hold my keys in a fist in case I need to stab someone.


This is a good idea if you need to fight



Salvador Dali said:


> Kick them in the crotch and high tail it outta there.


The chances of putting someone down like this is slim and then puts you in a vulnerable position

When you try and use a knife it will be used against you , subconsciously you look at where you are going to stab the person so they see it coming and disarm you then stab you . 
Pepper spray is a ok deter ant but it's only a item to buy you time to run away and if there is multiple attackers chances are you will end up worse off even if you be one or two of them 
The best thing is to run like **** if there is more than one or two attackers 
One or two you have a chance of defending your self but it's still safer to run away . 
Tazars only have a limited charge so chances are you'll get ****ed up with one of these as Well but is a good thing if their is one or two people 
Look dude just run fight as a last option 
Weapons usually always get turned on the person who treys to use them .


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Make friends with somebody bigger and posturing than you. When you go out, invite him along. Nobody's gonna mess with you if you got a 6'3" muscle queen.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Flowers and chocolates. Kill 'em with kindness.

Edit: And hugs. Everybody likes hugs.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Just my trusty Ojo de Venado


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

Grog said:


> When you try and use a knife it will be used against you , subconsciously you look at where you are going to stab the person so they see it coming and disarm you then stab you .
> Pepper spray is a ok deter ant but it's only a item to buy you time to run away and if there is multiple attackers chances are you will end up worse off even if you be one or two of them
> The best thing is to run like **** if there is more than one or two attackers
> One or two you have a chance of defending your self but it's still safer to run away .
> ...


I agree, flee if at all possible, its not sexy, but its smart.
If you do carry a weapon, spend many hours practicing with it. Using your weapon must be second nature, or it'll get used on you.
The right weapon for you depends on lots of things. I have given this a lot of thought. I wanted a weapon too, but after lots of research and contemplation, I decided that no weapon was the best. If I carry a weapon, I may be less likely to avoid the fight. If I engage in a fight my weapon may be used against me. My weapon may also encourage the aggressor to pick up a weapon, this has happened to me. Once weapons enter a fight things can get very dangerous very fast. 
This is one case where the SA response is the correct one... Avoid Avoid Avoid.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> AK-47. Only way to stay safe.


I second this.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bring out the gimp. He will protect you.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I second this.


Good luck concealing an AK47. Also, have fun with the over-penetration and randomly killing an innocent bystander.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

hermito said:


> Good luck concealing an AK47. Also, *have fun with the over-penetration and randomly killing an innocent bystander.*


I will.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> With that skill set you can probably kick most of the dudes a**es up in here


Heh.  I wouldn't want to though. My training is meant to seriously injure. There's no sportsmanship in my fighting. If I have to defend myself, I'm going for the most vulnerable areas.

I really don't want to hurt anyone unless I have to.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Heh.  I wouldn't want to though. My training is meant to seriously injure. There's no sportsmanship in my fighting. If I have to defend myself, I'm going for the most vulnerable areas.


my most vulnerable area is my zeppelin........

..







.......:teeth


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

blue2 said:


> my most vulnerable area is my zeppelin........
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


:teeth


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just my 450lbs Gorilla.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zomgz said:


> :teeth


ya know i don't like people easily, i'm glad you decided to promote yourself with the mod title...just to let you know, i'm good backup in case of trouble...:teeth


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> The other day, you had a vagina... You trolling?


 :clap:clap


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Concealed carry permit and a .45 pistol. I very rarely carry though, its pretty safe where I live.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I third this, ain't no party like a 7.62x39 party xD
> 
> You're an official bad ***, remind me to never piss you off


I went 5.45x39 because it's the way of the future bro.

All moderators are required to complete 100 hours of training in brutal hand-to-hand combat techniques. Zomgz knows 20 different ways to kill you with a popsicle stick. Fact.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> ^^^ Zomgz you scary
> 
> Bigger bullet is better bullet


I'll bring the best of both worlds


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I carry around a Gelfling for personal defense purposes


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

blue2 said:


> ya know i don't like people easily, i'm glad you decided to promote yourself with the mod title...just to let you know, i'm good backup in case of trouble...:teeth


Right on. We can go fight some crime together!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

A beard. :teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You get a 7.62 ak? thought you only had that totally not banned in Cali 556 ak.


Nah I don't, it's for a yugo SKS. Also yeah, I still have that Norinco lol. I only really own guns to take girls out to shoot so they'll think I'm cool.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I would prefer to not carry a violent weapon on me. I've thought about carrying around pepper spray before, to feel secure if I happen to take a stroll around the park at night. The chances of being attacked are higher in some locations than others, depending on where you live.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Does Canada have a problem with beating up gay guys?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A tazer


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't carry much cash on me, nor any valuables.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Right on. We can go fight some crime together!


Ok i'll be badcop you be goodcop, this is our first case...:teeth


----------



## Lluvia (Jan 25, 2014)

find a dojo. take self defense classes. if you need more info on why... message me.


----------

